# Fear of becoming delusional..



## adyttzzzzu (May 14, 2009)

So lately i stoped worrying about hallucinations and started worrying about becoming delusional,after reading many schizophrenic typical delusions i started thinking "What if i got microphones all over my house,or what if my gf wants to kill me" although i realise those are stupid irational thoughts i can't stop thinking about them.Also if i think too much that a friend wants to harm me i'll look at that person like i would look at a mean person (although i realise its stupid) wich really bothers me and convinces me that indeed i am becoming delusional.Any help ?  :shock:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

The fact that you are acknowlishing your fear of becoming delusional means that you are not delusional. You are simply overthinking and obsessing over the concept. So you are not delusional you are only afraid of it. So if you think rationally and logically about it and use common sense you have nothing to worry about.

Be well.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I think anxious people with brains and imagination are experts in making their fears come to life, whatever it may be.
I call it writers-brain, makes it feel more positive. I have an overly active imagination, a scary good memory, not to mention a morbid fascination with everything that frightens me (brains, human biology, space, disease, parasites (I know _I know_, but they are fascinating..) religion...). Maybe I one day will be able to turn it outwards and put it to some good use.


----------

